# Capital One No Hassle Miles Card



## quiltergal (Sep 29, 2006)

Anybody have one? Is it easy to redeem miles?


----------



## aliikai2 (Sep 29, 2006)

*yes*

They have a bunch of these now. They just changed ours this spring, where we earn 1.5 points for dollar, but the redemption cost went up. 

I redeemed 20k in points for $100 , it takes 60k to get a ticket for up to $600, where most of the airlines cards are 35-45k for a round trip to Hawaii ( atleast for us from the NW)

I am not using this one as much since their changes, prefering to use the Alaskan and Hawaiian cards instead. fwiw, Greg



			
				quiltergal said:
			
		

> Anybody have one? Is it easy to redeem miles?


----------



## bellesgirl (Sep 30, 2006)

*Take the money*

I just got a Capital One card but I opted for the cash rewards. It pays between 1% and 2% depending on where you use it.  For instead of $20,000 dollars spent giving me 30k points, it gives me $200-300 dollars.  I can use that anyway I want.  I opted for this card because Capital One is the only card I found that does not charge the 3% foreign exchange fee. We travel to Mexico, Canada and Europe and this fee adds up.


----------



## EJC (Sep 30, 2006)

After shopping mileage credit cards, I went with an Alaska Airlines Visa. If you get a Platinum or Signature card, you get one free companion ticket a year (I think you have to pay a $50. processing fee + taxes on the fare).  You get one mile for each dollar spent, and two miles for purchasing Alaska Airlines airline tickets or vacation packages. There is a $75. annual fee for the card, but with each renewal you get another free companion fare plus 2,000 Alaska Air miles.   Regarding redemption of Alaska Air miles, 15K gets you 50% (up to $250) off a roundtrip fare, 20K miles gets you a rountrip Alaska Airlines "saver" ticket for US and Canada, 30K miles gets you a roundtrip Alaska Airlines "saver" ticket to Mexico.  "Non-saver" fares, i.e. fares during peak season, are substantially more points.  If you sign up for the card on www.alaskaair.com you'll get 6K points upon card approval.  If you apply while on an Alaska Air or Horizon flight, they'll likely throw in an additional 5K points.  The card could serve you well since you live in Oregon and own a TS in Mexico.  Perhaps you already have the card.  One side note--a recent article mentioned that Signature cards (cards without limits) are hard on your credit rating score because of the formula they use to arrive at your credit score.


----------



## quiltergal (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  I was looking at Capital One because it doesn't have any yearly fee.  Most of the mileage cards I have looked at have a pretty hefty fee.  A friend of mine has a United Card and she says it's really hard if not impossible to book flights.  She makes flight arrangements first and vacation arrangements second now.  Time for more research!


----------



## andrea t (Oct 1, 2006)

quiltergal said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your replies.  I was looking at Capital One because it doesn't have any yearly fee.  Most of the mileage cards I have looked at have a pretty hefty fee.  A friend of mine has a United Card and she says it's really hard if not impossible to book flights.  She makes flight arrangements first and vacation arrangements second now.  Time for more research!



The key to using miles is to plan ahead...just like timesharing    I have always called at 331 days out and have had no problem with biz class to Barcelona, Venice, Hawaii (all Delta) or just a couple weeks ago, Jackson Hole (United).  Always 3 tickets during peak season (June).  I like the Delta Amex because it often has double miles specials and there's always double miles for supermarket purchases.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 2, 2006)

I've had the Capital One for years. I used to love it, but have my eyes out for a new one because they have lowered benefits/raised miles needed a number of times. Other cards give more cash back than Capital One's miles credit or cash back, so it would make better sense to use one of those and redeem for cash to pay for the flights or whatever else.

That said, it's a snap to redeem the Capital One miles, there are no restrictions, and they'll even credit you after the fact, even some months after the fact.


----------

